# diventare nonno



## querry

*C*iao a tutti,
qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come devo tradurre l'espressione "diventare nonno" in spagnolo? *H*acerse/volverse abuelo?
I verbi di cambio mi creano sempre grossi problemi!!!!
*G*razie 
querry


----------



## gatogab

*diventare nonno* = ser abuelo.


----------



## querry

grazie gatogab, non pensavo si potesse risolvere così semplicemente!!!


----------



## 0scar

_Convertirse en  abuelo_  también.


----------



## Neuromante

Np estoy de acuero con Gatogab. Ser abuelo es essere nonno.
La forma correcta es a que ha puesto Oscar


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Np estoy de acuero con Gatogab.* Ser abuelo es essere nonno.*


E' vero, ser abuelo significa essere nonno. Ma se domani mi nasce un'altro nipote io *divento *nonno per la quinta volta, quindi *sono* nonno di cinque nipotini.


----------



## Lexinauta

A me non piace 'convertirse' né 'ser'. 
Credo che sia meglio tradurre 'diventare' come 'llegar a ser'.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Llegar a ser abuelo?
Suena muy raro, estás dando a entender que es un ascenso en en trabajo o la escala social.


----------



## Agró

*Ser abuelo* es lo más común.

Fue abuelo a los 60.
Fuimos abuelos muy mayores ya.


----------



## querry

ciao ragazzi,
in effetti la frase che dovevo tradurre era "è diventato nonno a 60 anni...Quindi la forma più diffusa è "ser abuelo"??!!!
grazie per le risposte che ho ricevuto e letto con interesse.
querry


----------



## argentinodebsas

Realmente no entiendo lo que dijo lexinauta. En Argentina lo más común es "ser abuelo". La traducción de la frase que escribiste sería: "Fue abuelo a los 60 años".


----------



## Lexinauta

argentinodebsas said:


> Realmente no entiendo lo que dijo Lexinauta. En Argentina lo más común es "ser abuelo". La traducción de la frase que escribiste sería: "Fue abuelo a los 60 años".


No entiendo a qué frase te referís. Yo no escribí ninguna frase sino que opiné sobre la traducción de _una palabra_.
Tampoco quien inició el hilo escribió una frase sino una expresión: 'diventare nonno' (así que lo de la frase fue un invento tuyo ).
Yo sólo dije que me parecía mejor traducir 'diventare' como 'llegar a ser'... (aunque sea habitual usar la expresión 'ser abuelo', ése es otro tema).


----------



## argentinodebsas

Lexinauta, no me estaba dirigiendo a vos, le estaba respondiendo a Querry: _la frase che dovevo tradurre era "è diventato nonno a 60 anni"._ Con respecto a lo de _llegar a ser, _me parece que lo que Querry quería era la traducción de la expresión, no de cada palabra por separado.


----------



## Lexinauta

Argentinodebsas, disculpame, te entendí mal (y no tuve en cuenta de que después Querry había puesto la frase entera). 
Pero de todas formas, tu texto está mal puntuado: deberías haber usado punto y aparte después de la primera oración.


----------



## MOMO2

querry said:


> *C*iao a tutti,
> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come devo tradurre l'espressione "diventare nonno" in spagnolo? *H*acerse/volverse abuelo?
> I verbi di cambio mi creano sempre grossi problemi!!!!
> *G*razie
> querry


 
Se fosse "diventerò nonno" io direi "Seré abuelo"


----------



## vividem

Hola,
confirmo SER ABUELO
proprio ieri una signora mi ha detto... sabes voy a ser abuela!
ciaoooo


----------



## liber

hola,
yo creo que el verbo ideal es 'ser', y me suenan mal todos los otros: 'volverse', 'hacerse', 'convertirse' y 'llegar a ser'.
En la pregunta de querry, para mí la opción más correcta es: 'ha sido abuelo a los 60 años'.
En otros tiempos verbales, hay elementos que destacan el matiz de cambio que en italiano se expresa con 'diventare':
- Para un FUTURO próximo (¿9 meses?): la perífrasis 'ir' conjugado + 'ser' en infinitivo: *'Voy a* ser abuelo', '*voy a* ser padre'.. como en el último ejemplo de vividem. 
- En PRESENTE: '*Ya* soy abuelo' (cuando uno acaba de 'diventare nonno') en contraposición a 'Soy abuelo (de tres nietos)'


----------



## MOMO2

Neuromante said:


> ¿Llegar a ser abuelo?
> Suena muy raro, estás dando a entender que es un ascenso en en trabajo o la escala social.


 
Si le preguntáramos a algún WR abuelo nos diría que sí es un ascenso. Otros abuelos quizás no piensen lo mismo ...

Dejando de lado la broma, tampoco me parece buena esta forma de traducirlo. O mejor: depende de la situación. 

Un amigo mio, cuando nació su nieto, decía: "Me han hecho abuelo".


----------



## gatogab

MOMO2 said:


> Si le preguntáramos a algún WR abuelo nos diría que sí es un ascenso.


*Voy a ser abuelo.*


((((((((((((((((((MOMO, soy gato y abuelo)))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Nano1978

diventare nonno = convertirse en abuelo (argentina),


----------

